# er lol in



## kindlychung

Ik snap nog dat je iemand geld kunnen vragen voor zaden of koffiebonen of zo, maar wat voor iemand heeft er nou er lol in om een kind een paar honderd rondjes om het sportveld te laten lopen?

Wat betekent "er lol in" hier?


----------



## Peterdg

kindlychung said:


> Ik snap nog dat je iemand geld kunnen vragen voor zaden of koffiebonen of zo, maar wat voor iemand heeft er nou er lol in om een kind een paar honderd rondjes om het sportveld te laten lopen?


 (er staat en "er" te veel in)

De uitdrukking is "ergens lol in hebben" en het betekent dat je iets prettig of grappig vindt. Met "prettig/grappig vinden" wordt de zin dan: "maar wat voor iemand vindt het nu prettig/grappig om een kind een paar honderd rondjes te laten lopen".


----------



## eno2

> Van Dale: lol=plezier/pret
> *lol hebben, maken*


"Er lol in hebben" staat niet tussen de voorbeeldzinnen. 

LOL volledige quote:



> 1 plezier, pret•*lol hebben,* maken•lol trappen=op luidruchtige wijze plezier maken•uitdrukking; ironisch zijn lol wel op kunnen =geen reden tot plezier hebben•voor de lol=voor de grap•uitdrukking de lol was er gauw af=de aardigheid•zeg, doe me een lol=een plezier (m.n. als dringend verzoek om iets hinderlijks na te laten)•(dat) doet me lol a)dat vind ik aardig b)ironisch het kan me niet schelen, interesseert me niet•wat heb je aan die lol?=gezegd als repliek op een misplaatste of niet gewaardeerde grap•lang leve de lol=formule gebruikt ter rechtvaardiging van een bekritiseerbare handeling die men evenwel verricht om er plezier aan te beleven/ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid de lol specificeert, m.n. door het noemen van een sociale groep, beroepsgroep e.d.: boerenlol, dronkenmanslol, jongenslol, kwajongenslol, soldatenlol 2 herrie, kabaal•lol schoppen, trappen 3 malligheid, grap


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> "Er lol in hebben" staat niet tussen de voorbeeldzinnen.


Dus?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dus?


De voorbeeldzinnen  zijn voorbeeldzinnen die niet in de definitie zelf voorkomen. Extra voorbeeldzinnen dus. 
Dus vond Van Dale het wellicht ressorteren onder "lol hebben". Zonder te willen expliciteren.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermoed dat je het wel bij "plezier" kuntvinden. "Lol" is gewoon (weer) een heel informele variant, zoals past in de stijl die naar mijn aanvoelen zo welig tiert bij vooral onze noorderburen (en zuiderburen: "Cette fille...", "ce mec ..."). De vermelde zijn dan de "erkende" combinaties met "lol"...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik vermoed dat je het wel bij "plezier" kuntvinden. .


Nee. In de voorbeeldzinnen onder "plezier" komt wel "leut "en "leute" voor. Onder het lemma ""pret": geen lol, geen leut.
:LOL:


----------



## ThomasK

Moment! IK bedoelde: ik denk dat je de uitdrukking "er/ergens plezier in vinden" bij "plezier" KUnt vinden - en dan is het makkelijk om dat ook te gebruiken bij het bijna-synoniem "lol"...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Moment! IK bedoelde: ik denk dat je de uitdrukking "er/ergens plezier in vinden" bij "plezier" KUnt vinden - en dan is het makkelijk om dat ook te gebruiken bij het bijna-synoniem "lol"...


Ah. Natuurlijk kan je plezier door het informele lol vervangen. Ergens plezier/lol in vinden.

 "Ergens pret in vinden" klinkt niet goed in mijn oren. Het is "iets prettig vinden". "Hij vindt er pret in te ..." daarentegen

Maareeuh  .... we wijken af. Het ging over "er lol in hebben" En "lol hebben" vond ik enkel onder het lemma "lol". :LOL:


----------



## bibibiben

Eens met ThomasK. _Er lol in hebben _komt in feite overeen met _er plezier in hebben_, al zal _er plezier in hebben_ niet altijd gebruikt worden door degenen die _er lol in hebben _prefereren.


----------



## eno2

Ten behoeve van niet zo jongen: 

Een van de meest gebruikte emoticons, , kan bij ontbreken ook als :lol: geschreven worden.


----------

